# I really don't know what service to go with to provide my members with good quality shirts



## eyal8r (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys-
Brand new here- been reading the forums, and am MORE confused than before! 

I have an organization that we'd like to print up shirts for our members. Since we don't make ANY money, there's no budget to buy a lot of shirts and hope they sell at a later time. I need a service that people can place their own orders as they want (no inventory for me). I'm also looking for a full color print on the back of a black t-shirt. I do have graphic design background, so no worries there. Here's the kicker- we'd like to make $5 per shirt for the organization, and I don't think the members are willing to pay more than $20 per shirt (plus reasonable shipping). 

I've been reading lots of bad reviews about CafePress (and some good ones too). I really don't know what service to go with to provide my members with good quality shirts. Can someone help me figure it out?

To give you an idea- I'd be SHOCKED if we sold 20 shirts (it's a small group). We're not looking to go into business selling shirts- just something the members are wanting for fun. 

I MIGHT be slightly open to changing the design (it's currently in my head) to NOT use a full color image- however, I'd REALLY prefer it that way.

Can someone help point me in the right direction here?
Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Where are you located?

For that price, you could use a local printer with a DTG (direct to garment) printer. Just collect the $20 from your member, have the shirt done locally for $15, then deliver it back to the member.


----------



## eyal8r (Feb 10, 2009)

huh. I live in AZ. I'd LOVE to have an online store where we can put it on our website, and people just order/buy whenever they want. I REALLY don't want to be the middle man. Is that possible?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's possible, but it won't be easy to do for $20.

Maybe someone else will chime in who knows more.


----------



## eyal8r (Feb 10, 2009)

I could be open to making, say, $3 per shirt or something. At the end of the day, we just want the members to be happy. If we make a few bucks to support the website, great. If not, no biggie. 

Seems like CafePress has the cheaper prices for black shirts. How is their quality now? I've been reading LOTS of mixed reviews.

Also- is there samples of designs that use full color, vs designs that use 1-2 color or so? I just want to get an idea of what's possible to create using less than full color.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Any print on demand fulfillment service (CafePress, Zazzle, PrintFection, etc) would really work for your needs.

The quality is relatively the same (good) for each of them.

Don't get caught up in opinions back and forth  That will stall you from moving forward.

I would suggest just picking one and going for it. If price is a major concern, compare the pricing on the different services for the same garment and pick that one.


----------

